
Where Worker Productivity Really Comes From - henrik_w
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2018/04/where_worker_pr.html
======
JoeAltmaier
TL;DR: productivity results from an unbroken chain of necessary prerequisites.
The author chooses two in the chain and claims they are the 'real source' of
productivity.

